# ccstrade



## ccstrade (Jul 3, 2006)

Greetings from Westchester County on the day before the celebration of the issuance our "Birth Certificate" some 230 years ago. Anyway, the infant has grown into a rather large adult, not without some problems along the way! I want to believe that it will have many more of these parties to come and continue in relatively fine health throughout it's long life expectancy!


----------

